# Need Help With Rena Xp3



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey
I broke my Rena Xp3 clamps so i can't put them back on how can i fix this. Any store selling parts?



- Mike


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

i saw some at king eds pets.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU in Burnaby might have them too. thought I seen some in their back room yesterday.


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you brake the clamps them selfs or where the clamps mounts on media box?


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

i broke one clamp.. and one mount on the media box is a lil broken but im sure it still okay just the one clamp needs to be fixed


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

May be cheaper to buy an old XP1 or XP2 complete for part. You can even use the smaller impeller in the XP3 and use the hoses and spray bars for other Project. iLam may still have his XP2 and XP3 around for cheap.


----------

